# DJ Tiesto - Adagio For Strings



## thL33tn00b (Jan 12, 2009)

check this out a great rendition of Samuel Barbers 'Agnus Dei'






still has that great sad fell to it but with a little badass mixed in


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

It's a crying shame when someone takes a wonderful classical piece such as this and totally "bastardizes" it. For me the whole seriousness of the piece is destroyed, but then I am sort of a purist when it comes to classical music.


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

And this Tiesto lad calls himself a musician,an artist...


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd even go as far as saying it's rape. Then again, that might be overreacting.


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

DJs must mix "sirius"as much as possible,
this will make world a better place.

COOL DOWN


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

I had to vote no, you could here the melody Just. Unfortunately it was drowned out by some ugly noises, not sure what the point of that was.

I think I will stick to the original.


Margaret


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not a purest and I love electronica - but leave this piece to strings. Or at the very least try to make it expressive. I'm sorry, but _thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump_, repeat ad nauseum,etc. is not expressive to me.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I dunno, I find it quite good! And I generally do like house and dance and techno & stuff, so I have nothing against Tiesto mixing that wonderfully haunting Barber's composition.


----------

